# Garmin Gps 72 question



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

bought a used Garmin GPS 72 from a member a few years ago, i dont use it much but comes in handy a few times each year on a couple lakes i fish. 

i am a complete dummy when it comes to gps units and was wondering how you get maps onto the unit? i assume you need a download cable, and where can i get the maps? are they free online or do i have to pay for them?

like i said i rarely use it and dont want to spend a boatload of $$ on it but it would be nice to have roads and maps on it as well. as of right now it just shows "dots" where cities are and my Waypoints.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the 72 but I do have an old 76 unit. It came loaded with a base map but very little detail. You can also create your own maps or you can purchase individual maps of lakes and specific regions. Does the 72 have a slot for a card?
If so, you're in business. You want to look at the Bluecharts or some other after market cartography software.
There's some inexpensive stuff out there and some can be a pricey.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Based on this link, the 72 does not except additional mapping software.
You can get a copy of the instructions here also.

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=214&ra=true


----------

